# Horse chestnut leaf miner



## pederdich (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi.

I am looking for some information about the horse chestnut leaf miner.
Can any of you help me?

Best regards

Peder Dich
Denmark.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Jan 17, 2006)

I can't help much with that specific leaf miner, but I have some experience with other miners.
What kind of info are you looking for?


----------



## pederdich (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike.

I am looking for books/articles about the horse chestnut leafminer. I am writing a project about it.

Thanks for answering.
Peder.


----------



## Urban Forester (Jan 26, 2006)

Try These:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cameraria_ohridella

http://www.witasek.com/engl/cam.html

http://www.forestry.gov.uk/forestry/infd-59yjkp

http://www.invasive.org/browse/subimages.cfm?sub=10971


----------



## pederdich (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you very much for the website references you sent me!

They where very helpful to me.


----------

